# Ridgid BS14000 bandsaw?



## bygolly (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an opportunity to pick up a used Ridgid BS 14000 bandsaw. It is gray, not the orange that is now offered. Does anyone have any experience with this saw? And how does it compare with the new one. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Mike, I have one I picked up for $100. All the reviews on the HD site are right on. Theres a lot of vibration and the 3/4 hp motor is a little under powered. I took it off the legs, built a wooden rolling base,and switched to a better belt. All that helps the vibration, but doesn't eliminate it. The grizzly riser kit fits, I have it on my saw right now. Although it's kind of pointless with the small motor. Other than that, everything is easy to adjust, and it tracks real well, even with the riser block. I'm going to keep tinkering with this one until I find something better. Or Try a bigger motor, if I can scrounge one up somewhere. I read somewhere that the 14000 (as opposed) to the 1400, was the first model with the lifetime warranty.


----------



## bygolly (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That would not be my first choice because of the vibration problem. I have nothing against Ridgid, I have their TS 3560, drill press, oscillating sander and duel base router, I like Ridgid tools just not this one. I did read that Ridgid was up-grading their bandsaw, but you are asking about an older one. Just went back and looked at the price, go buy it you can get a better one later.


----------

